# Which Tanger outlet - Deer Park or Riverhead?



## Blushbaby (Nov 13, 2008)

Which one's easier to get to if you'll be taking public transport and which mall's the better one? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Deer Park cos it's newer?

Thanks


----------

